# What to use to paint the dump bed



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a nearly 4 year old dump bed that looks like, well you can imagine the word I'd like to use. Inside and out it is less them desirable. I want to paint it, but don't know what to use. LineX? Other paints, powder coat? Also I plan on having it sandblasted and since the rear hinges are welded, where can you purchase new hinges. I would prefer ones that the pin can come out for when I want to do this again. Thanks!

Rich


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm guessing the only product that would hold up would be something like POR-15.

Another approach might be to treat it regularly with Fluid Film. That would help lengthen the life of your bed.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

I second the POR-15 just don't get it on anything you don't want it on :realmad:


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

por-15 will fade badly in direct sunlight


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Id say Powdercoat or POR-15


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

We've used to use POR-15 on our skid loader trailer. It's ok, alot of work. I would get it sandblasted first. alot of equipment painting shops will sandblast and prime,and or paint. Put a good equipment enamel on it.Then keep up with it. Remember its a work truck not a show piece.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

For the inside I would prep and prime it,nothing however will stand up to the abrasion a dump body endures.Then install 1 of the many HD plastic body liners available--they come in all thicknesses and even offer a few that can handle blacktop.For the outside,prep,prime and use Cat frame paint.Do not waste your time with POR-15--it's junk.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Unless you only haul mulch, and maybe some loam, I can't say I would bother with anything other than FF. I don't know how POR will hold up to gravel, but I have a pretty good idea how paint will hold up.....


----------



## UnderPSI (Jan 21, 2010)

It is worth the time to take the dump box off and have it powder coated. That's what we did to ours. Two coats, black then a clear. It is still looking great 4 years later.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

thesnowman269;1022013 said:


> Id say Powdercoat or POR-15


Powedercoat is nice BUT when it chips corrosion gets under the coat and will blister. More expensive to apply and more expensive to re-finish. IMO por-15 works well with a topcoat of acrylic polyurethane such as Imron. If your on a budget wire wheel and scuff shiney surfaces of the bed, spot prime and top coat with rustoleum. You may either spray or brush and roller it. It will look good and very inexpensive to touch up.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

ahoron;1022012 said:


> por-15 will fade badly in direct sunlight


thats because you are supposed to top coat it. its only a primer, very good at covering rust and holding it off, but you must top coat or you waisted your time.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Use a Rust Converter, prime and paint


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I've never had any luck with these "rust convertors". I think its snake oil. Tried a couple different brands and never did any of them do what the pictures show them to do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I called and talked the folks at POR a few months ago. While the product claims you can put it over rusty metal, the fellow on the phone said sandblasting is the way to go for a long lasting job. It wouldn't be extremely expensive to try the stuff in a dump bed and see how it holds up. POR offers products in there own line that are UV resistant.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys..... I am going to either powder coat or use a heavy equipment/tractor paint on the outside and I think I'll line X the inside and throw a poly liner in it. That should cover all my bases. Thanks again.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

lilweeds;1022892 said:


> Thanks guys..... I am going to either powder coat or use a heavy equipment/tractor paint on the outside and I think I'll line X the inside and throw a poly liner in it. That should cover all my bases. Thanks again.


Your going to need one huge oven for that dump body to fit in to cure the powder coat


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stan;1023117 said:


> Your going to need one huge oven for that dump body to fit in to cure the powder coat


I think Sears is having an appliance sale.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

2COR517;1023142 said:


> I think Sears is having an appliance sale.


Someone is having a buy one get one free sale


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

lilweeds;1022892 said:


> Thanks guys..... I am going to either powder coat or use a heavy equipment/tractor paint on the outside and I think I'll line X the inside and throw a poly liner in it. That should cover all my bases. Thanks again.


Here's a link to help you understand the powder coating process. There is no way PC will work on your dumpbed:
http://www.wikihow.com/Powdercoat

IMO por 15 and a top coat of imron. Much cheaper but mor expensive than rustoleum


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not looking for the inside, but the outside of the bed. Most likely I will be using an equipment paint.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Imron is a very hard paint that's expensive. It's used on alot of fire trucks. These trucks hardly ever show paint damage. You need someone who knows what he's doing but the results are great. Prep it yourself and have someone shoot it for you. 
Talk to one of the el-cheapo car paint places. You prep, they shoot. I would bet it's fairly cheap to have the bed painted with regular car paint.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

MickiRig1;1026797 said:


> Imron is a very hard paint that's expensive. It's used on alot of fire trucks. These trucks hardly ever show paint damage. You need someone who knows what he's doing but the results are great. Prep it yourself and have someone shoot it for you.
> Talk to one of the el-cheapo car paint places. You prep, they shoot. I would bet it's fairly cheap to have the bed painted with regular car paint.


Summit is offering a generic Imron. Prices are great plus a gallon is 4 qts -vs- 3. I'm definetly going to try. Thier school bus yellow looks very close to Meyer.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/Section/Paints-Coatings-Markers/?keyword=paint

Paint chart:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-UPCC2/?rtype=10


----------



## joepetrilli (Dec 16, 2011)

I got 3/4 of a gallon of POR 15 Top coat for inside of Dump Body what do you think? I already did bottom and frame with reg POR 15 and topcoat for what ever the sun hits.


----------

